# [EVDL] Insurance Options



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's been discussed here not so long ago. I would like to get better insurance for my conversion. The "Stated Value" approach mentioned here before hasn't panned out for me. I've called every company I've ever heard of and they all either limit such policies to "antiques" or they used to carry such policies, but no longer offer new ones.

Blue book value is $6,500 and the replacement cost is closer to $30,000. So I'd really like to have it fully insured. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Bruce
http://www.evalbum.com/3973
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120310/38d2cce0/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Bruce,

Try Classis Car Insurances. Type this in your search engine and there will 
list a lot of companies for stated value. In our sports car club, many of 
the guys use Hagerty classic car insurance which is about $100.00 a year per 
$10,000.00 of valve.

For me, I use The Hartford insurance where when a vehicle gets to a certain 
age and in perfect condition, its is insure under the classic car insurance 
program.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bruce Lawton" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, March 10, 2012 6:19 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Insurance Options


> It's been discussed here not so long ago. I would like to get better 
> insurance for my conversion. The "Stated Value" approach mentioned here 
> before hasn't panned out for me. I've called every company I've ever heard 
> of and they all either limit such policies to "antiques" or they used to 
> carry such policies, but no longer offer new ones.
>
> Blue book value is $6,500 and the replacement cost is closer to $30,000. 
> So I'd really like to have it fully insured. Any suggestions?
>
> Thanks,
>
> Bruce
> http://www.evalbum.com/3973
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120310/38d2cce0/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a stated value policy for mine through Progressive. You need to
visit an independent agent and be persistent. Even if he/she initially
tells you they don't offer it, tell to keep looking in their system It's
there. I think they call it an ACV (Actual Cash Value) policy.

- Peter Flipsen Jr
http://www.evalbum.com/3739




> Bruce Lawton <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > It's been discussed here not so long ago. I would like to get better
> > insurance for my conversion. The "Stated Value" approach mentioned here
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have Farmer's Insurance - they sent out someone to evaluate the car. 
I gave him all the receipts (ALL of them!) as well as a spreadsheet of 
the improvements. He found (or tried to find) cars that were similar. 
He put together a value that I could live with and the insurance person 
said that is now the value of the car.

It helps that I'm friends with the insurance guy, but I believe they 
would do this even if we weren't.

BTW, the car valuation came out to $31k.

Cheers,
Peter

On 3/10/12 7:43 AM, SLPinfo.org wrote:
> I have a stated value policy for mine through Progressive. You need to
> visit an independent agent and be persistent. Even if he/she initially
> tells you they don't offer it, tell to keep looking in their system It's
> there. I think they call it an ACV (Actual Cash Value) policy.
>
> - Peter Flipsen Jr
> http://www.evalbum.com/3739
>
>
>


> Bruce Lawton<[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> It's been discussed here not so long ago. I would like to get better
> >> insurance for my conversion. The "Stated Value" approach mentioned here
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have had my conversions covered at the replacement value for several
years through Allstate. They had me take the usual 2 pictures from the
front and rear corners, then had me take a picture under the hood for their
files. The value that it is insured at is a stated value, but my policy
also has a replacement clause in case the parts become more expensive
(yeah, right!).
Hope this helps,
-Tom



> Peter C. Thompson <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I have Farmer's Insurance - they sent out someone to evaluate the car.
> > I gave him all the receipts (ALL of them!) as well as a spreadsheet of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Could you tell us your insurance costs?
Thanks
Rush
www.TucsonEV.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Thos True" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, March 10, 2012 11:12 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Insurance Options


>I have had my conversions covered at the replacement value for several
> years through Allstate. They had me take the usual 2 pictures from the
> front and rear corners, then had me take a picture under the hood for their
> files. The value that it is insured at is a stated value, but my policy
> also has a replacement clause in case the parts become more expensive
> (yeah, right!).
> Hope this helps,
> -Tom
> 
>


> Peter C. Thompson <[email protected]>wrote:
> >
> >> I have Farmer's Insurance - they sent out someone to evaluate the car.
> >> I gave him all the receipts (ALL of them!) as well as a spreadsheet of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have had a stated value policy through Progressive. I now have a stated
value policy for my conversion through Auto-Owners Insurance. I switched to
them because they can insure my vehicles and my house.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Bruce Lawton
> Sent: Saturday, March 10, 2012 6:20 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Insurance Options
> 
> It's been discussed here not so long ago. I would like to get better
insurance
> for my conversion. The "Stated Value" approach mentioned here before
> hasn't panned out for me. I've called every company I've ever heard of and
> they all either limit such policies to "antiques" or they used to carry
such
> policies, but no longer offer new ones.
> 
> Blue book value is $6,500 and the replacement cost is closer to $30,000.
So I'd
> really like to have it fully insured. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bruce
> http://www.evalbum.com/3973
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120310/38d2cce0/a
> ttachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the great info! I'll pursue this.

Bruce

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

